# Mid to low end call with lots of volume?



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

I am looking for a new call around $200 that I can really hammer on but also get the good, slow, low end clucks and moans for early season. I have tried alot of calls out of the case at cabelas but none really impressed me. Any ideas? I prefer a call that takes some pressure to blow and when necessary get some volume out of it. Thanks.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.bigseanscalls.com/

I would go with one of Big Sean's Calls. The Big Kahuna gets awesome low end. This call can do anything you need it too. If you are looking for something a little higher might want to try the Mr. Big. If you want an easy blowing call that is easy to operate it doesn't get any better then this call. The gut system Sean runs is what makes the differance. Big Rig Guts are awesome. The best part is that every call that leaves the shop is hand tuned by Big Sean and if you call him he will set it up just how you want it.


----------



## HonkerConker (Feb 3, 2011)

I'd recommend you check out the Powerhouse from Gander Valley Custom Calls. This is the call I use for the lower end notes for early season. The Hybrid would be a bit faster and bump the range up a bit as an alternative. The tone in these calls is second to none, the calls are excellent quality and the insert design is the easiest to handle that I've found. Call Mark at Gander Valley and he can run the calls for you and discuss your needs.


----------



## fowl guy (Jul 29, 2010)

Check out the DRC Mod. It's an awsome call with lots of volume and great from everything from low growls and subtle clucks to hammering a routine on a contest stage. That call will take everything you can throw into it.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow...I haven't seen this much Kool-Aid since grade school :wink:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

How is it kool aide he asked a question? We all answered it. You could get 100 diffrent answers. Maybe you should make a post and tell him what you use so he could make and informed decision.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

I like my Pro Super Mag in hedge. It has a super goosey low end and has no problems getting loud and fast. If its windy or I need more I switch to my Super Thang.

You are going to get all kinds of opinions on calls. Your best bet is to pick one and go with it. If you are in that $200 range you are going to get a quality call, it's just a matter of getting comfortable with it.

Good luck with your selection and let us know what you decide to get!


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like calef calls there hard to find but i think his stuff is going to start showing up in scheels stores. i have the sasquatch calef call and love it! it reminds me a lot of your description of what you want. Good luck!

Wacker 44
finish'em


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

If you like the Sasquatch, you will LOVE the Band Hog. For a 3 time world duck calling champ, that ol' boy can sure make a great goose call...

do I get change back for that 2 cents?

Good luck on your search...

Gunny


----------



## GreenKing (Jul 11, 2011)

Check out banded calls... crazy train and the wrecking ball are both good, but for what you want, crazy train I would say. Wrecking ball is easier to blow but it'll get loud. My loud and your loud are probably two different things. I believe banded calls won the Texas open, brand new company, first win! Judges out there like the sound... Good luck buddy!


----------



## Tylor Johnson (Mar 27, 2009)

fowl guy said:


> Check out the DRC Mod. It's an awsome call with lots of volume and great from everything from low growls and subtle clucks to hammering a routine on a contest stage. That call will take everything you can throw into it.


Ill second this!

:sniper:


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

X2 on the powerhouse. Love mine! Pretty low sound and in my opinion good volume. Definitely try it out if you get a chance!


----------



## SNOTS (Feb 27, 2010)

I just placed and order for a May Day Custom short reed goose call. They use the SR-3 guts from webfoot. Plus they donate $ from every call to the Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation. They are a great company!


----------

